# Gas line to house across highway



## Texas Twister (Feb 28, 2011)

My father recently passed away and has a rural home 1.5 miles from a small farming community. In preparations to ready the house for sale, I discovered a couple of small gas leaks. Couldn't find the meter to shut off the gas to make safe repairs. Called gas company, they came out and showed me that my gas meter and line to the house is across the highway and in someone elses pasture. Total distance approx. 100 yards from the house. Gas guy told me if he found a leak in that line, that it is on my dime to make repairs to that line that runs under the highway. Now, isn't my meter suppose to be on my property? And what does TXDot say about natural gas lines running under the highway? Is this legal? Can I make them move the meter to my property at their expense? I am worried if I will even be able to sell this property under these circumstances. There would be an extraordinary expense to make a repair on such a lengthy line. And to have to bore under a highway at my expense? Any body know what I can do?


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Without knowing the situation with the gas and it's cost.. The only other option is to convert all the gas appliances to propane and set a propane tank(s) near the house. Most gas appliances can be converted to LP gas..


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Don't know the particulars there, but here it is routine for gas lines to go under the highway. It is easy to push a new line across a road. I thought the meter itself was supposed to be near the house, why can't they move it there, other then they would be responsible for the line to the house then? You might have to pay for the move, not knowing how it was done originally with your Dad....James


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Gas and water companies like to do that to minimize their costs in the future. You'll need to shut the gas off, install a valve near the house (if there isn't one already) and test the line using compressed air and a gauge to check for pressure drop.

I'd be surprised if you don't have a buried valve somewhere near the house. If you know where the gas line runs into the house, you can start digging it out to find the valve. I had a similar problem last year. Fortunately for me I had an idea where the leaks were located. I had to locate a T in the line were another line came off for a small building. That meant digging a trench across where the line was buried until I found it. And then digging it out back to the main line until I found the T.

My guess is you have a joint somewhere that's the culprit. Nowadays a tracer wire is supposed to be buried with the gas line to find it in the future. If you know the route you may be able to use a metal detector to find the coupling. The first job is to isolate the entire line outside the house and pressurize it to check for leaks.

If you don't know the route you can dig cross trenches to find the line at different locations to figure how it's laid out. What you're up against is why I bury a heavy metal disc above any joint in a line I install. That makes it much easier to use a metal detector to find the couplings in the future.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

addressed; which probably would make the job a bit easier for all involved. You mention that 
while preparing the house for sale, _*YOU*_ discovered a couple of gas leaks. My question is,
how did you discover them and how is it that you know there are only a couple? Most importantly, 
where are those leaks located? If the leaks are indeed between the house and the meter, 
then the gas man is correct and _*YOU*_ are responsible for all the repairs. 

If you want the meter closer to your side of the road and on your property, then you're going 
to have to spring for the costs to have it moved; whatever worked best for the gas company, 
back when it was put in originally, is what they will hold the customer to today. You might 
be able to work with them and 'suggest' that it would be somehow advantageous to _THEM_
(not sure if it is or not; your job is to try and convince them that it is) and they might consider
'sharing' the cost to move the meter. Let us know how it works out regardless.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

As you have found out, you own the piping from the meter to your house - regardless of the distance.

Gas lines go under roads all the time here.

Did you find small leaks IN the house - or are you talking outside the house?

No use in moving the meter - won't be your problem once you sell, and if the meter is on the neighbor's property, not much the neighbor can do to keep you off (or someone else off to read it) - so it's not going to affect the value of the house or property if that is what you are worried about.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I'd bet money the gas company won't move the meter.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

There are about ten jillion gas lines under roads in my little corner of Texas. No big deal. New owners shouldn't have a problem... as long as you, the current owner, repair all the leaks.

If your willing to pay (could be very expensive... many hundreds or thousands) they'll move the meter. 

I'd find the valve, near the house, shut it off for 24 hours, and see if the meter has registered flow... if so, replace the line. Road bores are expensive... just hope it's not under or near the road... If the leak is in the house... good luck finding it. You might need professional help, or check all visible gas connections with soapy water... fix those if you find any... still leaking... look under house, or start pulling walls. Professional help might be required.

I'd not want to be smoking...


----------



## Texas Twister (Feb 28, 2011)

So so sorry everybody. But I totally forgot about this post as I was ridiculously busy with the property and numerous problems that kept popping up. I did solve my gas problem. The leak was coming from the outside connection to the fireplace. I just had my plumber cap off the gas pipe running to it. That leaky portion needed to be replaced and it would have been more expense than I wanted to undergo at the time. So fireplace is your good old times one without the aid of gas. Checked the meter after capping off and no leaks. Problem solved. I disclosed to the buyer what was done and he didn’t care. Sold the property in summer of 2013. It was one hellova ride! Thank you all for all of your input.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Wow You don’t often hear the Resolution after eight years


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Wow 1 post 8 years ago and you remembered to come back ? 
Amazing !


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

AmericanStand said:


> Wow You don’t often hear the Resolution after eight years


TT is definitely on point here...I can barely remember what I did yesterday....I dang sure can't remember 8 years ago!


----------

